# Commercial



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2017)

Just saw this commercial for a church that had some FreeMasonic undertones...it said " we are a fellowship of believers who pursue the God, who are passionately pursuing A LOST WORD"

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Just saw this commercial for a church that had some FreeMasonic undertones...it said " we are a fellowship of believers who pursue the God, who are passionately pursuing A LOST WORD"
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



LDS having been running ads here. First time I saw it for the first 30 seconds I thought it was going to be a masonic recruitment ad.. might be the same ad...


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 11, 2017)

http://www.calvaryabq.tv/live/default.asp?q=audio


----------



## goomba (Apr 11, 2017)

Praise Hiram?  Glory be to the Gavel?

Let us turn to Level Chapter 2 Verse 4.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 11, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> http://www.calvaryabq.tv/live/default.asp?q=audio


That's the one sir!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 13, 2017)

Great skatepark there!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 13, 2017)

Wheres that?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 15, 2017)

Calvary in Albuquerque, where that ad is from.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 15, 2017)

Theres a skate park @ the church?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah, part of their activities and youth ministry. It's open to the public on certain hours and days. We would go there after skating ditches.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 16, 2017)

I do remember hearing something once that the LDS church shares or has much similarities with the Masonic organization. Since I am not an LDS member, I can neither confirm nor deny. Seems like the church founder had Masonic ties...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 16, 2017)

JS was a Mason

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> JS was a Mason
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I thought so.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Just saw this commercial for a church that had some FreeMasonic undertones...it said " we are a fellowship of believers who pursue the God, who are passionately pursuing A LOST WORD"


Very interesting!


Ripcord22A said:


> JS was a Mason


I heard that he was giving the GMHSD when he was killed.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I heard that he was giving the GMHSD when he was killed.


It was reported that as he leapt   from the  building, he shouted words.  Whether he was giving a sign of distress or importuning G-d, we do not know.  However, the belief that he was communicating to Masonic brethren fueled animosity toward the fraternity by LDS members-- it gave credence to the belief they ignored his distress call.  
Further, those indicted for his murder were accepted into a Masonic lodge. See Oaks and Hill, The Carthage Conspiracy.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 3, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I do remember hearing something once that the LDS church shares or has much similarities with the Masonic organization. Since I am not an LDS member, I can neither confirm nor deny. Seems like the church founder had Masonic ties...


Our JW is a LDS member. He told me that their ritual is very close to ours.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 3, 2017)

Joseph Smith jumped off a building?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Joseph Smith jumped off a building?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


From, not off.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Our JW is a LDS member. He told me that their ritual is very close to ours.


There are outward similarities, fewer since the changes in the temple ceremony many years ago (no penalties are used).  They tell  different stories: the temple endowment is a creation play with Adam and Eve.  Covenants are made with God and not our fellow man. Men and women participate. Ceremonial clothing is worn. There is no single candidate.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 3, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> From, not off.


So from a window not the roof?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So from a window not the roof?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Joseph_Smith


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 4, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> It was reported that as he leapt from the building, he shouted words. Whether he was giving a sign of distress or importuning G-d, we do not know. However, the belief that he was communicating to Masonic brethren fueled animosity toward the fraternity by LDS members-- it gave credence to the belief they ignored his distress call.
> Further, those indicted for his murder were accepted into a Masonic lodge. See Oaks and Hill, The Carthage Conspiracy.


Interesting. I also read the article concerning Smith's death. Very informative, thank you.


----------

